# I RECEIVED THE MOST WONDERFUL PACKAGE TODAY



## rgecaprock (Feb 4, 2008)

*Today, a Monday I received a beautiful package and and lovely letterfrom John (jobe05). In it ,was a bottle of Blackberry Port(30% alc), an Old Vine Zin, Scuppernong, Piesporter and a Symphony. Along with home made jellies which I love better than desert.....toast, butter and jelly.*
*I couldn't wait to get home with my stash. I opened a bottle of Piesporter. Very flowery fragrant, fruity(maybe red apple), very smooth and fresh. I didn't really plan a meal around it but had left overs from SuperBowl Sunday. Brisket, pinto beans and I made potato latkes (a Jewish recipe from my boss). Just wanted to say thanks and showyou a picture. Love the label too. I drank it from a glass that Frank(aaastinkie) sent me from Winterport Winery in Maine.*

*FORUM FRIENDS ARE THE GREATEST !!!!!*













THANK YOU SO MUCH, JOBE...............
RAMONA*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks good and i have to eventually make the Piesporter to try myself.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 4, 2008)

We like this Piesporter Wade, I told Ramona that I would find out which kit it was and I would post it. I have a Vino Del Vida Kit going right now but it didn't have the dried elder flowers to ferment with and it lacks that floral, spicy flavor that this kit has. It's about 2 years old now and is just coming into it's ripeness in flavor. It's an excellent wine and it would appear that Ramona has prepared an excellent meal for it.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 4, 2008)

jobe,
Most enjoyable.....Lain was here too....so it was a very fastly empty bottle!!!! She asked if there was more!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 5, 2008)

Hanukkah in February! YUMMY!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 5, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> jobe,
> She asked if there was more!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ramona



Well........ Because Lain wants more......... there probably can be...........

I'll have to pry it from my wife's fingers but I'll take the chance.............. after all........ it's for Lain.......


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 5, 2008)

jobe,
You've already done enough



. Just letme know what kit it was I would really like to make that one!!!!!


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 5, 2008)

Can't interfere now Ramona.......

This is between me and Lain now................

Did you try the blueberry yet? I haven't.



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 5, 2008)

jobe,
I just got home, it's hot and muggy, windy and looks like rain. Curtis is making meatloaf and macaroni and cheese to I took it upon myself to chill the Symphony. So now relaxing, reading the forum and really enjoying this wine of yours. It is very nice...Curtis says it is fantastic too!!! He is mainly a red man. 


I really like the look of your labels. I think I want to experiment with some different types of paper and see what happens. 


I better slow myself down or I won't have anything to drink by the end of the week.


Just want you to know that it is a beautiful wine, very refreshing, crisp and has a nice mouth feel.


Oh, no haven't had the blueberry jelly yet....when my sweet tooth is looking for something then I'll have some with some toast and hot tea.


Great, jobe...............Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hot and muggy........ Just got out of the hot tub, I know that feeling! 

74 and sunny here today, spring is in the air...... thank goodness, I'm tired of this 50 degree one day, 38 the next......... but I'm afraid we have a few more weeks.

I'm glad Curtis liked the Symphony. It has really aged well. For those who like it as an early drinker, you are better rewarded if you give it a year or so in the bottle.
Had I'd known Curtis was a red drinker, I would have added a Stags leap Merlot......... Well...... Maybe I can do a package that looks like this:

TO: Curtis

C/O Lain

C/O Ramona

C/O Blah Blah Blah






*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------

